# Red Snapper season



## Stonewall 2 (Apr 16, 2017)

Any one know when the Feds are going to announce dates for red snapper in the Gulf of Mexico?


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hopefully first of May, so I can set up vacation time.


----------



## Stonewall 2 (Apr 16, 2017)

Yeah we are going to be down at SGI the week of 6/18 last year we got there on the last day of that generous nine day season!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 16, 2017)

It's probably going to be longer. 

I will say this- last time I went to the middle grounds the young red snapper were like cockroaches. I literally caught over 50 in one trip.

The older ones lay way more eggs- they need to do a slot limit.


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 16, 2017)

^^^ I agree with addict, if the opened it all season like redfish.


----------



## trubluau (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm thinking it will be around 11-13 days. Something like June 1- 13. I will be on vacation from the 2-11 so hopefully I will be able to keep snapper all week long. I will say that the small snapper is as thick as it has been in a long time. With that being said. I could see them keeping the season small for a few more years until the bigger snapper are just as thick. Then they would start to extend the season little by little every year. Just my two cents. As much as I hate the season being so short, its working. The number of ARS are growing like crazy. Now the fact that there is no season for trigger fish is beyond me.


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 17, 2017)

AGREE 100% about the trigger fish trubluau. I got email from the FWC a couple of weeks ago about possibly extending the state season for ARS, state gag grouper season,  and a short trigger fish season. Also they said they are looking into maybe opening goliath grouper, one FWC guy I talked to said maybe a tag like they did black bear.


----------



## FishingAddict (May 10, 2017)

I caught a Goliath on a topwater once!!

It's the only Goliath I've caught. 

Dang thing was only 10 inches. 

Did go vertical and came all the way out of the water on the spook. That was pretty cool.


----------

